# You learn something new everyday.



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

I did not know that if you're a resident of Malden you also get residency preference in Everett, Sommerville, and Medford. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Where did ya get that information?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I also heard you can buy a piece of the brooklyn bridge, anyone want to go half?


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Gil said:


> Where did ya get that information?


Nevermind...this was posted after my wife read the letter to me via phone. She implied the letter read "You have been approved for residency preference in Malden, Sommerville, Everett, and MBTA." When I got home I read "You have been approved for residency preference in Malden. OTHER towns selected: Sommerville, Everett, and MBTA".....Other towns selected.....those 3 words ruined a perfect wet dream.:up:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

And at this point Ricky would be yelling; "LOOO-SEEE!!!"


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

Well the upside for you is that Somerville is down about 30 Patrol Officer's. Weather or not they ever get the funding to hire more guys is another story. I was # 9 on that list 4 years ago with a 100% and # 25 on the current list. They just didn't have the funding to hire


----------

